# Bathroom Med Chest



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Has anyone replaced the med chest in the bath? Ours seems to be almost useless, it has very little depth, flimsly shelving and we already had to rebuild the door to keep the mirror from falling out of the frame.

Thanks,

Tom sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No...but check the screws holding it to the wall regularly.
My cabinet was cracked (plastic backing) around the screws, and had to be replaced under warranty.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Jolly,

We found a light weight cabinet at Target, I am going to install it by using the same screw holes, with shorter screws, and a flush mount hanger that I found at Home Depot and have used successfully on other projects. If I ever figure out how to post pictures in the gallery, Ill let you kow how it looks.

Tom









ps Happy belated birthday, thanks for all you do to keep this site fresh and interesting


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If I was going to do anything with ours it would be to toss it and mount the mirror on the wall. Its nice, but am I the only one that every time I open it I have a sink full of stuff? I think having the entry right across from it and as we bounce in and out it must shift. For now everything goes in the cabinet to the right in plastic tubs (in case of spills) and only a few meds we take on trips go in the cabinet.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

My wife picked up these little white wire baskets at walmart. They fit right in on the selves and hold things nicely. Kirk


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Guys,

I will let you know how the swap works. For the record, I carry everything I need in a little travel kit. My wife can fit more stuff into that med chest then we have in the ones at home. The girls in my family love that thing.









Tom


----------

